# Neues Slayer und Qualitätsprobleme...



## -tomes- (25. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gestern mein neues 2017er Slayer bekommen und ich bin echt begeistert von dem schicken Bike,
aber mir sind jetzt 2 Sachen aufgefallen, die mir so nicht wirklich passen.

Habe das auch schon heute beim Händler reklamiert und möchte zusätzlich aber noch mal hier eure Meinungen einholen, vor allem von denen, die das gleiche Bike haben...das Bike wurde übrigens vom Händler verschickt und nicht bei ihm abgeholt, deswegen habe ich es erst jetzt beim Zusammenbauen bemerkt (Händler ist aber ein ganz normaler Bikeladen und kein Onlineshop)
Das Bike war noch original verpackt im Karton, so wie es von RM ausgeliefert wird.

1.
Unter der Sattelklemme ist ein Bereich von ca. 3mm, der gar nicht lackiert ist...auf dem Foto ist
die Klemme schon ganz nach unten geschoben. Habe auch mal eine andere Klemme von Reverse ausprobiert, aber da sind es immer noch so 2mm.
Normalerweise sollte doch die Unterkante der Klemme mit der lackierten Durchmesser abschließen,
so kenne ich es von anderen Bikes.

2. 
Am Schwingenlager oberhalb vom Tretlager ist der Bereich hinter der Schwinge bzw. die Fläche (das graue „Dreieck" im Foto) am Hauptrahmen gar nicht lackiert, sieht aus als wär das nur eine Art Grundierung oder sogar das blanke Carbon.
Foto wurde zwar mit Blitz aufgenommen, aber es sieht auch im normalen Licht so aus incl. den weißen Spuren drauf. Man könnte meinen das wurde beim Lackieren abgeklebt oder so, aber dafür sehe ich keinen Grund, selbst wenn das lackiert wäre würde da nicht streifen.


Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob sowas normal ist bei RM, aber bei dem Preis kann man denk ich eine ganz andere Qualität erwarten als sowas....oder sehe ich das falsch ?

Hatte vorher 2 Versenderbikes, erst eines von Canyon und zuletzt von YT, da hatte ich gar keine Probleme und die waren mehr als 2000€ unter dem UVP von dem Slayer.

Was ist eure Meinung dazu bzw. sieht das bei euch genauso aus ?

Danke

tomes


----------



## Elefantenvogel (31. Oktober 2017)

Naja, "Probleme" sehen m.E. anders aus. 
Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei den anderen Slayern ausschaut, das wäre mal interessant. 
Und ansonsten würde ich mich einfach an besagten Händler wenden und es reklamieren!
Vor allem wäre ich an dieser Stelle vorsichtiger und zurückhaltender, direkt einen Thread mit dem 
Titel "Neues Slayer und Qualitätsprobleme" zu erstellen. 1. gibt es einen Slayer Thread und 2. würde ich 
hier noch nicht allgemein von Qualitätsproblemen sprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -tomes- (31. Oktober 2017)

Der Händler hat sich ein anderes Slayer in seinem Laden angesehen und das sah wohl genauso aus, damit war die Angelegenheit für ihn auch erledigt...
Wegen der Stelle am Sattelrohr hat er gemeint, dass das so sein muss, ansonsten würde die Sattelklemme irgendwie den Lack beschädigen....ich hatte aber schon mehrere Carbonbikes von anderen Herstellern und bei keinem war da so ein Absatz ohne Lackierung an der Sattelklemme...die haben das alle hinbekommen.
Fakt ist halt auch, dass die Stelle am Tretlager gar nicht lackiert ist und da konnte er mir auch keinen plausiblen Grund nennen wieso das so ist.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die bei der Konstruktion die doch extrem dicke Lackschicht nicht mitbedacht haben und beim ersten Zusammenbau hats dann gestreift, daher wurde dann in der Serie die Stelle abgeklebt weil ein Ändern der Carbonform usw. wäre dann halt doch zu teuer gewesen....ist aber nur eine Vermutung.
Wie schon gesagt, ich bin halt in der Preisklasse von einer anderen Qualität ausgegangen....aber scheinbar ist dem wohl nicht so, das kenn ich anders von den Versenderbikes !
Für den einen mag das kein Qualitätsproblem sein, für mich aber schon...da leg ich Wert drauf.
Man kauft ja auch keinen 40.000€-Neuwagen und an einer kleinen Stelle ist dann nicht lackiert oder ein Lackfehler, das würde ja auch niemand akzeptieren.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (31. Oktober 2017)

Hast du dir das Bike vorher nicht angeschaut?


----------



## -tomes- (31. Oktober 2017)

Bin das Slayer bei einer Demo probegefahren und da hab ich auf sowas nicht unbedingt geachtet, außer den 2 erwähnten Punkten sieht es ja qualitativ auch absolut hochwertig aus.....da geht man halt davon das alles passt usw.
Das Demobike war auch ein 2018er Bike, vielleicht sieht es ja da anders aus und es wurden diese 2 Mängel (oder wie immer man dazu sagen will) jetzt abgestellt.
Mein Bike hab ich nicht vorher anschauen können und den Händler hab ich im Internet gefunden, er hat es mir zu einem sehr guten Kurs verkauft und dann per DHL geschickt weil mehr als 450km weit weg...ist aber ein normaler Rockydealer, kein Onlineshop.
Was mich ja wundert ist die geringe Resonanz auf meine Thread.


----------



## lobstero (31. Oktober 2017)

das ist bei jedem 17er Slayer so. Finde es aber jetzt nicht so schlimm, irgendwie muss man ja Gewicht sparen 
gleich von Qualitätsproblemen zu reden finde ich sehr übertrieben!


----------



## -tomes- (31. Oktober 2017)

lobstero schrieb:


> gleich von Qualitätsproblemen zu reden finde ich sehr übertrieben!


Ist denk ich Ansichtssache...meiner Meinung nach darf sowas in dieser Preisklasse halt nicht vorkommen, aber anscheinend hab ich mich da getäuscht.


----------



## backinblack76 (31. Oktober 2017)

Du hast ja online bestellt, also entweder damit leben oder halt
return to sender


----------



## -tomes- (31. Oktober 2017)

backinblack76 schrieb:


> Du hast ja online bestellt, also entweder damit leben oder halt
> return to sender


Nein, ich hab es nicht online bestellt....steht alles oben 
Kommt von einem ganz normalen Rockyhändler, er war einer der letzten Händler die noch ein 2017er auf Lager hatte und er hat es mir nur geschickt weil zu weit weg...
Hatte auch erst überlegt es zurück zu schicken, aber als er mir bestätigt hat, dass das so normal ist, hab ich das akzeptiert....schön ist es allerdings trotzdem nicht.


----------



## -Kiwi- (31. Oktober 2017)

Hi.
Habe auch mal nach Fotos gegoogelt.
Das nicht lackierte Dreieck scheint normal zu sein.

An der Sattelklemme habe ich das, so wie es bei dir ist, nicht entdecken können. Hast du eine originale Klemme?
Ansonsten besorge dir eine, die höher baut.
Wenn der Rahmen sonst top ist... erfreue dich daran. In 'nem halben Jahr hast du sowieso zwei, drei Kratzer oder Macken.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## -tomes- (31. Oktober 2017)

Jop, die Klemme ist original...das Bike wurde vom Händler auch nicht aufgebaut, der Karton von Rocky war noch original verschlossen.
Mittlerweile hab ich die 2-3mm ohne Lack mit schwarzem Edding ausgemalt, jetzt stichts wenigstens nicht mehr so ins Auge...
Der Rahmen ist ansonsten absolut top, da gibts nix...aber grad darum sind halt die 2 Stellen um so ärgerlicher..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. November 2017)

Na dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen, dass die Lösungsmittel von dem Edding nicht das Carbon angreifen...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. November 2017)

-tomes- schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab es nicht online bestellt....steht alles oben
> Kommt von einem ganz normalen Rockyhändler, er war einer der letzten Händler die noch ein 2017er auf Lager hatte und er hat es mir nur geschickt weil zu weit weg...
> Hatte auch erst überlegt es zurück zu schicken, aber als er mir bestätigt hat, dass das so normal ist, hab ich das akzeptiert....schön ist es allerdings trotzdem nicht.


Ja was denn sonst? 
Online= bestellen, per Überweisung, Paypal, Kreditkarte oder whatever zahlen und zugeschickt bekommen.
Vor Ort kaufen= Ware betrachten, begutachten, entscheiden, bezahlen, ins Auto laden und mitnehmen.


----------



## -tomes- (1. November 2017)

Unter etwas online bestellen verstehe ich halt einen klassischen Onlineshop und das war bei mir halt nicht der Fall...ist aber auch egal jetzt.
Sollte sich mein Sattelrohr auflösen schick ich dir ein Foto...


----------



## der freed (2. November 2017)

Das „Dreieck“ ist frei weil sich die strebe beim einfedern ja irgendwo hin bewegen muss, daher ist diese Stelle nicht lackiert sondern Plan gelassen. Sieht man bei vielen Herstellern. 

Das der Klemmbereich größer ist als der Bereich den die Originalschelle abdeckt, ist auch weit verbreitet, um einfach andere klemmen verbauen zu können. Ich wollte zum Beispiel eine Tune Klemme montieren, was eben nicht möglich ist weil der Bereich immer noch zu klein ist.

Es handelt sich bei beiden Dingen auf keinen Fall um Qualitätproblme.


----------



## robbi_n (2. November 2017)

Sehe ich genauso, man könnte auch sagen das die Versenderbikes an den Stellen lackiert sind weil die sich keine Gedanken machen, wäre aber nur spekulativ.

Ich kann dir nicht mal sagen ob das an meinem Slayer auch so ist. Ich fahre ja mit dem Rad.


----------



## -tomes- (2. November 2017)

der freed schrieb:


> Das „Dreieck“ ist frei weil sich die strebe beim einfedern ja irgendwo hin bewegen muss, daher ist diese Stelle nicht lackiert sondern Plan gelassen.


Ist ja nicht so, dass man den Rahmen bei der Konstruktion gleich entsprechend so auslegen kann, dass die dicke Lackschicht am Rahmen genug Platz hat zum Hinterbau und nichts streift beim Einfedern  
Andere Hersteller bekommen das ja auch hin...
Habe immer noch die Vermutung, dass das ne Notlösung ist und die extrem dicke Lackschicht bei der Konstruktion nicht ausreichend berücksichtigt wurde...und weil die Änderung der Carbonform zu teuer gewesen wäre wird es halt beim Lackieren abgeklebt...bei den anderen Rockys sieht man ja auch kein blankes Dreieck.



robbi_n schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, man könnte auch sagen das die Versenderbikes an den Stellen lackiert sind weil die sich keine Gedanken machen, wäre aber nur spekulativ.


Ja genau .....mein Capra ist top lackiert und hat auch keine blanken Stellen, gestreift hat in den letzten 2 Jahren auch nichts...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (2. November 2017)

Deine Aussage ist schlichtweg nicht korrekt, das Altidute meiner Freundin hat eine ähnliche Stelle und ebenfalls das Maiden eines Freundes.
Durch das „nicht lackieren“ hat mein vor allem eine Plane Fläche und auch keine Probleme das der Lack abplatzen könnte oder ähnliches. Das löst jeder Hersteller hat etwas anderst.

Am Ende des Tages ist es ja deine Sache was man erwartet und verlangt. Wenn dir das optisch nicht passt oder in deinen Augen eben nicht im Sinne der Qualität ist. Dann bleibt es dir ja am Ende des Tages ja selbst überlassen ob du das so willst oder zu einem anderen Hersteller greifst. 

Ich kann dir nur sagen das ich Mega happy bin mit meinen Slayer und du, egal ob es jetzt ein „Qualitätsmangel“ ist oder nicht, die Karre feiern wirst.


----------



## -tomes- (2. November 2017)

der freed schrieb:


> Deine Aussage ist schlichtweg nicht korrekt, das Altidute meiner Freundin hat eine ähnliche Stelle und ebenfalls das Maiden eines Freundes.


Ok, dann ist das wohl doch standard....scheint so eine Besonderheit bei Rocky zu sein, hab das noch an keinem anderen Bike gesehen, hab mir auch nur ein paar Fotos im Netz angeschaut von den anderen 2018er Modellen und da hab ich keine blanke Stelle gesehen.
Komisch finde ich es schon, aber das sieht halt jeder anders...



der freed schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur sagen das ich Mega happy bin mit meinen Slayer und du, egal ob es jetzt ein „Qualitätsmangel“ ist oder nicht, die Karre feiern wirst.


Keine Sorge, das mach ich bereits...


----------



## T.R. (3. November 2017)

Sei froh, dass Du da keinen Lack hast, so ist das Rad sogar matschtauglich. Viele an dieser Stelle lackierte Fullies sehen nach einem Wintereinsatz dort nicht mehr so schön aus.....


----------

